# Mixing band for optimum results.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Will mixing Theraband strengths (say Red or Green as a stem, with two Tan bands either side) produce an easier and more powerful pull? Will it simply be easier to multiply bands of the same tension? Personally I don't know the answer, maybe you do?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i have done it, it worked quite good. if there is a advantage doing 2 difrent ruber together, i dont know!


----------

